# Rimadyl side effect??



## Dawn4175 (Apr 21, 2009)

My boy (cocker spaniel-5mos.) had surgery yesterday and is on Rimadyl for pain. Is it possible or likely that this can cause him to be really, really hyperactive? He's been doing fine, but I gave him a pill at 5:15 and he has been extremely hyper, meaning he can't seem to lie down or just sit still for more than one second at a time and he's panting like crazy. I'm wondering if it could be from the pill. Any thoughts/experiences would be appreciated as he is my first doggy and this is his first (and hopefully ONLY) surgery. I'm really worried about him.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

*I'd call your vet tomorrow and ask what they think.* 

The inability to lie down and panting could mean that there is still some pain there...in other words the dog could be stressed out and probably is considering he just had surgery...
*
But I'd definitely call the vet and let them know about it.*

The 2 old dogs I had before my current 2 both took Rimadyl towards the end of their lives for pain management. With the Golden Retriever, I just noticed that he'd sleep for a few hours after given the pill, then he started wanting to move around more...meaning that the pill was working. With my Basset mix...I didn't notice any side effects at all, just that he had an easier time getting up and down. Every dog is different in how they react to medications.


----------



## Dawn4175 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you! I will call them tomorrow unless something strange happens tonight. They called today to check on him, but he was doing fine then. 

Right now he's actually laying on my couch (which is usually off limits ) and he's quiet, so hopefully he'll be okay for tonight.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Does he have to take Rimadyl? I won't give it to my dogs. I googled Rimadyl Side Effects. You may want to look at that.

My vet thinks I'm paranoid, but I'd rather not give something when there's so many questions. If your dog was neutered, then he probably doesn't really need pain pills. If it's something else and he needs pain pills, Then I would try to get a different type of pain reliever from your vet.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Rimadyl is a perfectly safe NSAID. Any and all drugs have potential side effects. Thousands of pets take Rimadyl every day with no negative side effects. This just happend to be a drug that got a bandwagon behind it and *poof* you have anti-rimadyl people. Kinda like corn in dog food. People will run yelling and screaming from a bag of dog food with corn in it, but think nothing of any of the other grains/carbs/fillers in other foods. Yes, Rimadyl can have side effects. If ignored, those side effects can lead to death. That is true of MANY MANY drugs for both humans and dogs.

I've not heard of hyperactivity being a side effect, nor have I ever seen it. Most vets give a hand out with Rimadyl b/c of the "power of the internet" to make people paranoid about it.

Pain meds after a neuter isn't necessarily required, but I usually want my dog on pain meds for a day or two after a neuter. Makes 'em a bit more comfortable, I think.

When in doubt, you should always call your vet or look up the literature from the drug manufacturer related to side effects and what possible life threatening side effects there can be.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

lovemygreys said:


> Rimadyl is a perfectly safe NSAID. Any and all drugs have potential side effects. Thousands of pets take Rimadyl every day with no negative side effects. This just happend to be a drug that got a bandwagon behind it and *poof* you have anti-rimadyl people. Kinda like corn in dog food. People will run yelling and screaming from a bag of dog food with corn in it, but think nothing of any of the other grains/carbs/fillers in other foods. Yes, Rimadyl can have side effects. If ignored, those side effects can lead to death. That is true of MANY MANY drugs for both humans and dogs.


Agreed!

Rimadyl side effects are the same as those of Naproxen and Ibprofen (NSAIDS) in people. Or for any drug actually.

But I also agree that it is probably not necessary for your pup to be on Rimadyl after a neuter. We give a pain injection of Rimadyl that lasts for 12-24 hours, but that's all they really need. Sometimes females can have a bit more pain from their spay, but it's much more invasive. 

I'd call your vet, but I've never heard of the hyperactivity.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

I had Bubba on Rimadyl and hyperactivity was not one of his side effects. He had cataract surgery and it was obvious he was in pain. He would sleep most of the time but then again, it was a different type of surgery then your doggie... But as the previous posters mentioned - i've never heard of hyperactivity being one of the side effects.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I didn't realize the dog was just neutered. I didn't opt for pain medications with Eddie when he was neutered. He needed to lay down and rest so he wouldn't rip his stitches. I know it sounds horrible but I didn't want him to get "too comfortable" because I wanted him to be more inclined toward laying down...I didn't want him to feel well enough to want to get out and run around. Instead, to help him relax because he WAS stressed out, was to give him massages to help him relax. Worked every time...5 minutes into the massage and he was passed out. lol 

Off topic but I do the same thing when I'm wanting to clip their nails...I get them so relaxed with a massage that they could care less what I'm doing with to their feet....and they associate nail clippings with relaxation and something positive. I like it better than using treats.


----------



## Dawn4175 (Apr 21, 2009)

FourIsCompany said:


> Does he have to take Rimadyl? I won't give it to my dogs. I googled Rimadyl Side Effects. You may want to look at that.
> 
> My vet thinks I'm paranoid, but I'd rather not give something when there's so many questions. If your dog was neutered, then he probably doesn't really need pain pills. If it's something else and he needs pain pills, Then I would try to get a different type of pain reliever from your vet.


He was neutered and he had cherry eye repair on both eyes. The neuter doesn't seem to be bothering him, but he does keep trying to rub at his eyes. I don't know if they hurt or are just annoying him. 

He was only given 4days worth of Rimadyl, so maybe I'll just watch tomorrow and if he doesn't seem to be uncomfortable not give it to him? Like I said, he is my first puppy and I feel so completely INEPT. I have two children and I swear they were easier to figure out than this little ball of fur!



CrzyBritNAmerica said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Rimadyl side effects are the same as those of Naproxen and Ibprofen (NSAIDS) in people. Or for any drug actually.
> 
> ...


Do you have any idea how painful the cherry eye surgery is? They were tacked, not removed. I feel like an idiot for not asking the vet these questions, but I was just so relieved that it was over it seems I left my good sense at home...



salask said:


> But as the previous posters mentioned - i've never heard of hyperactivity being one of the side effects.


This seems to be the consensus. Is it possible it just made him feel better so he wanted to run and play since he hasn't really been able to since the surgery????

Gah!!! I feel like I should know these things and I just don't!


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Dawn4175 said:


> Do you have any idea how painful the cherry eye surgery is? They were tacked, not removed. I feel like an idiot for not asking the vet these questions, but I was just so relieved that it was over it seems I left my good sense at home...


Oh, sorry, I didn't see that he had cherry eye surgery as well. Disregard.

At the vet clinic I tech at we always send Rimadyl for cherry eye surgeries...and I've never seen a dog with both eyes needing to be fixed! Your poor baby! But yeah I hope it is the only surgery he ever has to go through!


----------



## lillie20 (Oct 17, 2008)

First time using, my dog was just given 5 days of Rimadyl, due to infection. He is not acting back to himself. Alert, but not his usual playful self. Can't tell if pill is making him sedate or his condition? I'm giving it to him hoping it works for both inflammation and pain?? Just thinking of it compare to ibuprofen.


----------



## Dawn4175 (Apr 21, 2009)

CrzyBritNAmerica said:


> Oh, sorry, I didn't see that he had cherry eye surgery as well. Disregard.
> 
> At the vet clinic I tech at we always send Rimadyl for cherry eye surgeries...and I've never seen a dog with both eyes needing to be fixed! Your poor baby! But yeah I hope it is the only surgery he ever has to go through!


I didn't put what kind of surgery in the original post (I probably should have), so no worries.

Actually, when his first eye popped out about a month ago the vet told me I had to wait to get it fixed until a) his other eye popped, or b) he was six months old, whichever came first. I'm glad she did because it saved him from going under anesthesia twice and saved me the cost of two surgeries.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Dawn4175 said:


> He was only given 4days worth of Rimadyl, so maybe I'll just watch tomorrow and if he doesn't seem to be uncomfortable not give it to him?


That would be up to you and your vet. I'd call and see what they think about that idea. Otherwise, since it's only 4 days, I might keep him on it for that short length of time. 

Some people don't give pain meds for a simple neuter just so the dog will take it easy for a couple days, but the eye surgery adds another factor to the mix. 

You are not inept!  It's not easy being responsible for the life of another being. There are so many decisions and add the fact that they can't speak to us, so a lot of the time we're making our best guess... Well, let me say that we all feel inept at times. 



> I feel like an idiot for not asking the vet these questions, but I was just so relieved that it was over it seems I left my good sense at home...


Call and ask today. My vet is used to me calling with questions I forgot to ask.  



> Is it possible it just made him feel better so he wanted to run and play since he hasn't really been able to since the surgery????


Sure that's possible. Your vet should be able to put your mind at ease.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Rimadyl is not just for pain relief, but reduces immflamation as well. I would use it as it was prescribed.


----------



## Dogmom7 (Apr 23, 2020)

Dawn4175 said:


> My boy (cocker spaniel-5mos.) had surgery yesterday and is on Rimadyl for pain. Is it possible or likely that this can cause him to be really, really hyperactive? He's been doing fine, but I gave him a pill at 5:15 and he has been extremely hyper, meaning he can't seem to lie down or just sit still for more than one second at a time and he's panting like crazy. I'm wondering if it could be from the pill. Any thoughts/experiences would be appreciated as he is my first doggy and this is his first (and hopefully ONLY) surgery. I'm really worried about him.


----------



## Dogmom7 (Apr 23, 2020)

Dawn4175 said:


> My boy (cocker spaniel-5mos.) had surgery yesterday and is on Rimadyl for pain. Is it possible or likely that this can cause him to be really, really hyperactive? He's been doing fine, but I gave him a pill at 5:15 and he has been extremely hyper, meaning he can't seem to lie down or just sit still for more than one second at a time and he's panting like crazy. I'm wondering if it could be from the pill. Any thoughts/experiences would be appreciated as he is my first doggy and this is his first (and hopefully ONLY) surgery. I'm really worried about him.


Yes this has just happened to my six month old after his neuter. One half of a Rimadyl pill tat bedtime and he literally ran around the house until 1:30 a.m. Then slept for four hours, but at 5:30 a.m. he was right back at it. Never again for him!


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

This is an eleven year old thread, and the person you are quoting hasn't posted in ten years.


----------

